# RangerTV



## Ravage (Apr 30, 2009)

http://bestranger.net/

A cool site, just thought I'd drop it in here.


----------



## lancero (Apr 30, 2009)

Does anyone know if they will have the prussik climb, or that tri-climb thingy instead?


----------



## Centermass (Apr 30, 2009)

lancero said:


> Does anyone know if they will have the prussik climb, or that tri-climb thingy instead?



It's on the list, but as history shows, subject to change. Note comment at the bottom:


HISTORICAL EVENT LISTING:
• RPRA (Push-ups, Chin-ups, vertical wall)
• Malvesti Obstacle Course
• Ranger First Responder (i.e. casualty treatment, ground/air evac)
• Water Confidence Test
• Airborne Operation
• Unknown distance foot march
• Map reading
• Call for fire
• Tri-Tower Challenge
• Operate SINCGARS
• Install/Uninstall M18A1 Claymore anti-personnel mine
• Knot test
• Weapons assembly
• Demolitions
• Hand Grenades
• Enter a building, clear a room
• Bayonet Assault Course
• Prusik Climb/Rappel
• Unknown distance Orienteering course
• Helocast and Swim
• Darby Queen Obstacle course
• Buddy Run
• Unknown Distance Run
• 5 mile run
• Stress shoot (M240, M249, M4, M9)

*NOTE: Tasks and events listed could be changed and / or modified at any time prior to the event execution.*


----------



## lancero (May 2, 2009)

Centermass said:


> It's on the list, but as history shows, subject to change. Note comment at the bottom:
> 
> 
> HISTORICAL EVENT LISTING:
> ...



Thanks


----------



## 275ANGER! (May 5, 2009)

I read somewhere that the Marines are going to have a team, which is cool.  It would be nice to see all the branches represented and maybe an international team.

*Edit to add - http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/news/2009/04/army_best_ranger_preview_042209w/


----------



## lancero (May 5, 2009)

275ANGER! said:


> I read somewhere that the Marines are going to have a team, which is cool.  It would be nice to see all the branches represented and maybe an international team.
> 
> *Edit to add - http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/news/2009/04/army_best_ranger_preview_042209w/




I competed the year Gunny Oakes won.  He was strong competitior!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 5, 2009)

lancero said:


> I competed the year Gunny Oakes won.  He was strong competitior!



Fucker gave me a no-go in Mountains lol


----------



## lancero (May 5, 2009)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Fucker gave me a no-go in Mountains lol



BASTARD!!  If I had know that, I would have put a big rock in his ruck when he wasn't looking

It probably wouldn't slowed him down any though.


----------



## Josh466 (May 5, 2009)

Is the Tri-climby thing you mentioned the obstacle with several platforms, and the higher you go the platforms get a little bit smaller and you have to climb to the top?  I remember seeing that when I went to Camp Darby and I figure it must be pretty frightening to go up it.  I would constantly think I would fall and break my neck on the way down.

I went there a couple times, first for a Boy Scout event and after that to go watch the BRC.  While I was there as a Boy Scout the Ranger Instructors gave us classes throughout the day.  The one I remember most was the survival class.  Towards the end one of the RIs brought out a Rabit and a really big stick and told us how to go about killing it.  if I remember correctly we also learned about some edible plants, specifically some type of cactus.  As any 11 year olds with free time, we had to try it out.  We ended up with hands full of cactus needles and spent the rest of the night trying to get them out and avoiding the rest of the adults.  My dad was there while we were doing this, and being an SF Soldier/Ranger School grad, he just laughed at us and went back to cooking his own dinner.


----------



## 275ANGER! (May 5, 2009)

I had a Marine RI in Mountains (not Oakes).  He was one of the most professional and coolest of the cadre, his son was in my class and from leg shaving 1/75.


----------

